# 97 Lincoln towncar Double Din Stereo Install



## Caddylac

Just bought a Eclipse avn5510, am trying to install it in my lincoln but the vents in the back hit it, is there anone on here who can help me out with what to do, Thanks


----------



## Caddylac

?????????????????????Nobody :uh:


----------



## badcayne

how far out does the stereo stick out when it hits the vents?


----------



## Caddylac

Halfways at least, i found out in another topic that you have to trim the vents to make them thinner, then use silicone to put it back together


----------



## badcayne

or a use a heat gun to heat up the vents and mold them as need be.


----------



## Caddylac

Cool, that might work too, Thanks. I just want to install it, it looks sick!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

check this out...


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Feb 4 2009, 09:14 PM~12908474
> *or a use a heat gun to heat up the vents and mold them as need be.
> *


THIS WORKS WELL, JUST HEAT UP THE VENT AREA REALLY HOT. WHAT I USE TO MOLD IT IS A PIECE OF WOOD THE SAME SIZE AS THE RADIO AND ATACH A HANDLE TO IT GET LEVERAGE. YOU MAY HAVE TO REAPEAT THIS A FEW TIMES. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## WhitePapi2006

NO WANTING TO JACK YOUR THREAD HOMIE BUT I HAVE THAT QUESTION TO I AM BOUT TO PUT A DOUBLE DIN TV IN MY 2000 GRAND MARQUIS AND I WAS WONDERING IF IT WILL HIT THE VENTS IN THE BACK???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 8 2009, 05:43 PM~12942834
> *NO WANTING TO JACK YOUR THREAD HOMIE BUT I HAVE THAT QUESTION TO I AM BOUT TO PUT A DOUBLE DIN TV IN MY 2000 GRAND MARQUIS AND I WAS WONDERING IF IT WILL HIT THE VENTS IN THE BACK???
> *


yes...the brains for these decks are in the rear (if you have the premium sound anyways) thats why you have to run those long ass harnress when you buy an atermarket...

and yes your air is the same as the towncar...


----------



## $$purecutt$$

if you use a heat gun to re mold the ac ducts, when you use a wood block/whatever to push aginst the ducts, how do you do it without knowing you possibly molded the ducts closed? it was just a precautionary thought i had as i wanted to put a double din screen in my lincoln.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by $$purecutt$$_@Feb 8 2009, 10:59 PM~12946184
> *if you use a heat gun to re mold the ac ducts, when you use a wood block/whatever to push aginst the ducts, how do you do it without knowing you possibly molded the ducts closed? it was just a precautionary thought i had as i wanted to put a double din screen in my lincoln.
> *


it doesn't have to be bent that much...the deck sits at an angle, so you only have to clear like the top corner no the top...thats what hits...


its slightly slanted...know what i mean???


----------



## Caddylac

Hell yeah, i'm going to try and find a heat gun to try this out, i was going to use a dremel and cut it then patch it up, but i think this would make it much easier! I am getting sick of looking at my deck just sitting here lookin pretty , i wanna put it in there!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Feb 9 2009, 07:46 PM~12954144
> *Hell yeah, i'm going to try and find a heat gun to try this out, i was going to use a dremel and cut it then patch it up, but i think this would make it much easier! I am getting sick of looking at my deck just sitting here lookin pretty , i wanna put it in there!
> *


do it man, its the best upgrade i've made so far...!!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 7 2009, 02:30 PM~12935218
> *check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn is that the farest it goes in?? i do not want mine sticking out like that


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 9 2009, 10:37 PM~12956080
> *damn is that the farest it goes in?? i do not want mine sticking out like that
> *


it'll go back further, flush, i was just taking quick pics to show you guys...i had to do some more heating...but it goes all the way in...!!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 12 2009, 04:29 PM~12985512
> *it'll go back further, flush, i was just taking quick pics to show you guys...i had to do some more heating...but it goes all the way in...!!!
> *


tight tight yeah i just ordered my clarion double din today it will be here tuesday but i will not have time to install it and all the mids and amps and shit for a week or so but i willl post up pictures

i also picked up my rims today 

24x9 275/25/24


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 13 2009, 06:17 PM~12996077
> *tight tight yeah i just ordered my clarion double din today it will be here tuesday but i will not have time to install it and all the mids and amps and shit for a week or so  but i willl post up pictures
> 
> i also picked up my rims today
> 
> 24x9 275/25/24
> *


good luck guy...its not that bad, it tok me like 20-30 mins tops worth of heating...!!!


----------



## Caddylac

I just bought my heat gun today, i am going to work on it tommorow then post up the pics of the finished product


----------



## little chris

:0


----------



## WhitePapi2006

my buddy that is gunna be installing my radio said he is gunna have to trim around the dash thing for it to fit right is he correct in a 2000 grand marquis??

i think all he would have to do is use the heat gun and heat up the vents and use something the same size as radio to push back the vents??


----------



## WhitePapi2006

yeah it is not a easy task to put in a double din in a grand marquis 

he said that is some tuff shit


----------



## RAIDER NATION

JUST PUT IN A FLIP OUT, YOU MIGHT GET A HOLE IN THE VENT THAT MIGHT PUT HOT OR COLD AIR TO THE DECK.


----------



## WhitePapi2006

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 23 2009, 05:34 PM~13088872
> *JUST PUT IN A FLIP OUT, YOU MIGHT GET A HOLE IN THE VENT THAT MIGHT PUT HOT OR COLD AIR TO THE DECK.
> *


on this car it has nothing to do with the a/c vents

i will post a picture of it later when i get home from work

another thing i really didn't like the flip out b/c of it sticking so far out of the dash someone can just walk by and take it out lol

but with the double din you gunna have to rip it out it is in there for good lol unless you do some unscrewing :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006

mine '' 2000 grand marquis if you have any questions how it was installed ask DJHEARSE he installed it


----------



## Caddylac

Damn that looks very nice! I have mine in there too but its sticking out a little bit nothing major im just waiting to get some new rcas and speaker wires and im going to go back in and heat some more of the vent up, if i make a hole ill just use gorrila tape to cover it up.


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 23 2009, 11:33 PM~13094041
> *mine ''  2000 grand marquis  if you have any questions how it was installed ask DJHEARSE he installed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

VS










you have more clearance then a towncar dash from 95-97...you could of used a flip out, on a towncar the top sits way lower...so you kind of HAVE to use a flat screen...


----------



## WhitePapi2006

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 4 2009, 11:06 PM~13186082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have more clearance then a towncar dash from 95-97...you could of used a flip out, on a towncar the top sits way lower...so you kind of HAVE to use a flat screen...
> *


yeah but i use to have a kvt-717dvd kenwood flip out and i had it pokeing like a couple of inches out of dash b/c it would hit the top of dash so that is why i went with a double din but if i ever change it up i will just go with a flip up and custom make something to cover up where it sticks out at and another that about that was someone could just reach in a pull it right out but not this one you got to take the car to get the tv out haha


----------



## 53trokita

I know this is a year old thread but I was going to install a double din in my 2001 Town Car by heating my air ducts but I didn't feel right doing it that way but I found this site http://p71interceptor.com/radio/ you can switch out the air ducts from a 2003 and up town car it shows part numbers and pictures to make it easy.


----------



## RollinX151

I'm bringing this back up because I am going to install a double din and wanted more feedback. I've been looking around and wanted to know if for a 95 towncar all you need is to heat the vents and bend them or if you need to cut anything? And also if it actually can fit flush? Thanks!


----------



## Cali Way

bringin this back... anyone else got any tips or info? whats the part from the 03 town car they use and how hard is it to change?


----------



## 81cutty

Just put one in my 99 tc


----------



## Cali Way

Nice. My friend did my 97..


----------

